# 65 KW eaton controllers -$200



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

Just saw these. sweet deal if you could figure out how to control it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EATON-EMERS...639677?hash=item33a3df1abd:g:1LMAAOSw~OdVcJST


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Just got one of these to see if the power portion and case are going to be useable with the DIY inverter. If not Oh well. Should see it in a week or less. Its on its way.


----------



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

Cool, let us know.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Package arrived today but have not had a chance to open it yet.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Opened the package but not the inverter yet. Tomorrow I'll get that done.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I opened up the inverter. The plug for the motor has three connections. The plug for the battery power has two. Those will need to be changed. I have no connector for those or I'd use them. The computer was an easy removal and the system has two current sensors. I hope to utilize the existing copper for the internal connections and the box has plenty of room for the computer board. Once I get the driver board off I will finish up with a quickie video which I have already started and move this discussion to the controller section where it belongs. 

Pete


----------



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

Cool! thanks.
Also if you can figure out the model of the igbt/mosfets I'm curious what they used.


----------



## Shawncrockett (Dec 26, 2014)

I have an epc ep1000 D.C. Controller. Could I plug that into a couple of these to use as an A. C. Controller?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Shawncrockett said:


> I have an epc ep1000 D.C. Controller. Could I plug that into a couple of these to use as an A. C. Controller?


Nope. The DC controller is not the same beastie. Im using an AC inverter power section for an AC inverter power section. Im only changing out the computer. The DC you speak of uses different caps and different IGBT modules. I would not bother and if you could I would not use the components of the ep1000. You might get away with using the air cooled heat sink.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I will have to say that buying one of these to use as a ready made box and components for a DIY inverter is pretty much out of the question. If you want to pay $50 for one so you can get the caps then you are golden. Other than that. Don't bother. Not much is usable unless you plan on a small power inverter. IGBT modules need to be a specific physical size. It is made that way. I'd look elsewhere. I did not really loose money but did not gain any real usable material by buying one of these. I did get some copper bus bars that may be usable to some degree and the caps.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> I will have to say that buying one of these to use as a ready made box and components for a DIY inverter is pretty much out of the question. If you want to pay $50 for one so you can get the caps then you are golden. Other than that. Don't bother. Not much is usable unless you plan on a small power inverter. IGBT modules need to be a specific physical size. It is made that way. I'd look elsewhere. I did not really loose money but did not gain any real usable material by buying one of these. I did get some copper bus bars that may be usable to some degree and the caps.


Hi Pete,

I took the bait and have one on the way to me. I have the mating power plugs and have worked with Semikron IGBT modules in the past. I might be able to get something going with it. Might take a year or two.

Anyway, thanks for posting the photos of the guts. If you're not using the guts (parts), I might be interested in taking some off your hands to have on-hand as spares.

Regards, 

major


----------



## rpress (Dec 9, 2015)

I bought one as well, for tinkering. Thanks for the pics.

The IGBTs are a pretty common package, so there are lots of options for those, like "EconoDual". That package is limited to 600A due to the terminals. I haven't seen any compatible caps with more than 100A ripple current rating. Those connectors are rated at something like 200A I think.


----------

